# Le hackintosh ne détecte pas mon wifi



## alexstyle13 (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous ,

Je vient de finir d'installer Mac sur mon pc portable via iAtkos S3 V2 mais j'ai un probleme . Mon pc ne detecte aucun résaux wifi quand je vais dans les préférence système . 

Comment faut t'il faire s'il vous plais ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour

L'intérêt d'avoir un véritable Mac, c'est d'avoir la certitude que le matériel et le logiciel ont dès le départ été conçus pour être compatibles.

Tu comprendras qu'il nous est difficile de t'aider alors qu'on ne sait même pas si ta configuration matériel peut normalement fonctionner sous Mac OS, en dehors de toute panne et de toute erreur de paramétrage.

Le non-fonctionnement du Wifi est un symptôme récurrent avec ce genre de bricolage.

Il existe des sites de hacking qui pourraient te renseigner sur le niveau de compatibilité supposé de ta CM et de ton adaptateur Wifi avec OS X.

Par ailleurs, si tu arrivais à détecter des réseaux en utilisant un autre OS (une distrib Linux par exemple), cela pourrait également t'indiquer que ton matériel n'est pas en panne, ce qui serait un bon début.


----------



## alexstyle13 (11 Novembre 2011)

Je sais que ma carte wifi est une Atheros


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Novembre 2011)

Avec ça, on ne va pas aller très loin. Des références Atheros, il en existe plusieurs, et elle ne sont pas totalement compatibles entre elles.


----------



## alexstyle13 (11 Novembre 2011)

Sur le site de toshiba c'est marquer ça : 

Communication sans fil	:

 Compatibilité : Wi-Fi® 
Protocoles supportés : 802.11b/g 
Fabricant : Atheros 
Technologie sans fil : Wireless LAN


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Novembre 2011)

Bref, tu ne connais que le nom du fabricant.

J'imagine que tu t'es lancé dans le bricolage d'un hackintosh sans même t'assurer que le matériel choisi pouvait effectivement convenir !? ...


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Novembre 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bref, tu ne connais que le nom du fabricant.
> 
> J'imagine que tu t'es lancé dans le bricolage d'un hackintosh sans même t'assurer que le matériel choisi pouvait effectivement convenir !? ...



Et alors  Maintenant il a un mac 
Ok il a pas le wifi mais il a un mac


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Novembre 2011)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et alors  Maintenant il a un mac
> Ok il a pas le wifi mais il a un mac


Sans vouloir faire de mauvais esprit, si je m'étais lancé dans l'assemblage d'un clone, avant d'acheter quoi que ce soit j'aurais au moins pris la précaution de m'informer sur le matériel à choisir et celui à éviter. Il y a pourtant de nombreux sites Internet qui traitent du sujet.

Cela dit, ce n'est peut-être pas un problème de compatibilité, mais une panne matérielle.


----------



## idefix84 (11 Novembre 2011)

Bjr,
Souvent en cas de réinstallation de portable le wifi se "désactive".
Il peut y avoir un bouton pour "réactiver" ou une combinaison de touche genre "FN" + ?
Cela fonctionne comme une sorte dinterrupteur: marche/arrêt et permet d'optimiser l'autonomie de la batterie (bureautique, lecture de DVD, etc...)
Bon courage


----------



## alexstyle13 (11 Novembre 2011)

Sur la carte wifi de mon pc portable , il y a un voyant et il est bien allumer . j'ai fait quelque recherche et j'ai trouver qu'on devais installer un kext pour que le hackintosh reconnaisse la carte . Mais je ne sonnai pas le model de cette carte wifi


----------



## tonrain (12 Novembre 2011)

Si tu as encore Windows, utilise Speccy pour le savoir...


----------



## csplanet (13 Novembre 2011)

Il me semble avoir répondu à la même question, provenant de la même personne hier.


----------



## JPTK (13 Novembre 2011)

Bah vi il a ouvert 2 sujets


----------

